# Open Source Electric Sports car



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

The car was the La Bala, the kit from Graber Cars; it was a doorless roadster, normally only for track use. The electric proposal was apparently a coupe version by Ethos Electric Vehicles, intended to be roadworthy.

The most disturbing thing I noticed in an article about the Ethos proposal was a planned "update" of


> Re-designing the rear suspension from a De-Dion to a full IRS...


Wow... DeDion for a car with Toyota MR2 drivetrain was crazy to start with, and completely changing the suspension while making a track roadster into a street coupe essentially means starting from scratch.

Does anyone know what happened with this? The crowdfunding campaign for the electric version is long gone, and even the Graber Cars website is gone.


----------



## WebbRowan (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm sad that I'm only reading this original thread now. Anybody who helped to crowd fund your campaign 2 years ago would be doing well now. Hope that your friend has recovered well from his transplant and feels proud about the work that's going on now in the EV industry!


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

WebbRowan said:


> I'm sad that I'm only reading this original thread now. Anybody who helped to crowd fund your campaign 2 years ago would be doing well now.


It was more like a year and a half ago. More importantly, anyone who provided funding has at best had their money refunded - the project did not succeed. It seems unlikely that they received anything, let alone are "doing well" as a result of their investment gamble.

It would be interesting to get an update of what did happen, but Jim apparently no longer follows this thread. His last activity in the forum was a few days after starting this discussion.


----------

